# Can anyone determine 'Color' of my Mollie? Please Help. (:



## ibritny (Jan 24, 2009)

So I went to PetsMart today and bought three Mollies and two Platys.
I knew that one of the Mollies was for sure pregnant, and both the other females (one Sunburst Platy and one Dalmatian Mollie) are pregnant as well.
Anyways, the sales associates wasnt able to tell me the exact proper name for the color of the last Mollie I got, just that it was Lyretail, which is obvious and that is was most likely a 'Heinz 57'. Ha. So I was wondering if there was a proper name for her coloring/markings? I have included some pictures, sorry the quality isnt good, i was trying to show one from the side to show how her coloring is distributed and that she isnt 'yellow and white', but a very bright gold (like 'goldfish gold').


Thanks in advance!


----------



## justintrask (Jun 29, 2008)

cremesicle possibly?

just my guess. never kept them in my life. not a fan. i'll wait for a real expert. thats my guess though.

she's huge!


----------



## ibritny (Jan 24, 2009)

Thanks, I looked it up and I'm no expert (obliviously) but I would deff agree 100% she is Creamsicle.

Ohh and about her being huge, I know!
Shes got the dot and I'm thinking she will pop any minute


----------



## justintrask (Jun 29, 2008)

get the camera ready! i want to see babies being born!


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Get her into her own container very soon, for you're right, she will be birthing any day now fer shure


----------

